# CLOSED



## Ellanora (Nov 19, 2021)

CLOSED

READ ALL OF THIS BEFORE TRAVELING

GO TO THE AIRPORT TO LEAVE

Dreamy Cataloging event!
Bear backpack
Bow wigs
Light up flower Crowns
and Plumeria Hairpins

Free items on the other side! I'll be continually dropping goods as spots open up! From DIYs cloths to furniture items. Maybe a gyroid if you are lucky!

If you are confused which is which side please ask. Do not take the catalog items.

Jump in the pipe by the airport.

Ione is crafting terrarium!

Feel free to shop and tip!

Dodo: 4 8 K W Y


----------



## ivorystar (Nov 19, 2021)

on my way~


----------



## Whohaw (Nov 19, 2021)

On my way too


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 19, 2021)

OMG I will try my best to go!


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 19, 2021)

Lyrica said:


> OMG I will try my best to go!


I'm empty so visit if you like :3


----------



## duckyducky (Nov 19, 2021)

gonna come by, thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll come over in a few minutes.


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 20, 2021)

Closed. Will open again on Sunday.


----------



## Lyrica (Nov 20, 2021)

Ellanora said:


> I'm empty so visit if you like :3


I was stuck on a cataloguing event! I really want to go on Sunday


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 21, 2021)

OPEN


----------



## animal_hunter (Nov 21, 2021)

May i come?


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 21, 2021)

animal_hunter said:


> May i come?


Yes! Please do :3


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 21, 2021)

thanks for the cataloging!!

i hope the backpack and pochette help <3


----------



## animal_hunter (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you for the items and catalog!


----------



## Roobi (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh, I think I'll be over for the recipe real quick. Thank you


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 21, 2021)

Still Open :3


----------



## Ellanora (Nov 21, 2021)

Closed!


----------

